# North



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Are any of you heading north this weekend? I may mead up to Houghton lake.


----------



## piscator (Jun 14, 2004)

I was at houghton Thursday and Missaukee Friday. Slow for me. A few pike and dink perch.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I’m planning Houghton Saturday and Lake St. Helen Sunday


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

heard better reports coming from st helens than houghton. Been to houghton and nothing but dinkkkkk perch for me. St helens isnt hit anywhere near as hard. People all over cadillac and mitchell as well. Done descent on both lakes.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Lake St. Helens stinks!! Wouldn't waste my time.


----------



## stampman60 (Jan 12, 2015)

Houghton some went thru a couple of days ago. Is O.K. Woman went thru same day on Long lake did not make it out.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

At Houghton must of been in a truck or over the springs in the SE corner, was told Monday they had 8-10 inches.


----------



## Chris Clunk (Aug 18, 2017)

Evinrude58 said:


> At Houghton must of been in a truck or over the springs in the SE corner, was told Monday they had 8-10 inches.


2 people went through on a snowmobile.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm headed to the UP over the weekend of 26th. Never been up there before but going with a buddy that has some family up there. Hopefully can find a few fish. I'll be happy just be on the ice.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I’m heading up in the morning and staying till Sunday. Plan on fishing Houghton Saturday and St. Helen Sunday. Not sure where I’m going Saturday.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Quakepot pm me with your phone number!! I'll give you gps spots and put you on fish right away. Your arm will be sore lol


----------

